# signal wire for O2 Sensor



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

Which color is O2 sensor signal wire yellow orange or green (cars harness)

grey black or white (O2 sensor wires) 

Please let me know I have looked in the manual that I have and it did me no good to help me which one is the signal wire. I just bought a AFR gauge and I don't want to mess it up by hooking it to the wrong wire.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

speedy_240sx said:


> grey black or white (O2 sensor wires)


The O2 sensor wire is white.


----------

